# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pytje rreth Virgjinitetit

## Ermir15

Pershendetje 

Une kam nje pytje lidhje me Virgjinitet . 

Kam nje problem te madh e shpresoj qe ju dot me ndihmoni  . . . .

Jam Ermiri 18 Vjeqar dhe e dashura ime eshte 15 vjeqare   , Filluam te benim marvenie sexuale vajzes nuk i del gjak  ( nuk i humbet virgjiniteti ) ajo betohet qe ska pas marvinie as me ni djal ajo thote qe po ka dhimbje por virgjiniteti nuk esht duke u humbur 
sexi po zgjat 20 minuta - deri 30 minuta 


Qfare dreqi eshte duke ndodhur a mund te me ndihmoj dikush

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Ermiri ishte nje experienc e par apo ke pas mardhenie edhe me par me dike?

Nisur nga fakti si ke formuluar pyetjet e tua,me ben te dyshoj qe dhe ti po ashtu,je njesoje si partnerja jote,i virgjer!

Persa i perket vajzes,nuk eshte e then qe nje vajze  pasi kryen mardhenie per her te par,t`i shkoj gjaku lum (ashtu sic ke degjuar ti),eshte dicka qe varet nga lloji i femres.

Nese nuk je i bindur se e dashura jote nuk ka qen e virgjer,te sygjeroje te bisedosh me dike qe ka me shume experienc se ty dhe t`i tregosh imtesisht se cfare ka ndodhur mes teje dhe partneres tende,sepse arsyeja qe ti jep,nuk te bind aspak per te gjykuar duhur!_

----------


## fisniku-student

Per hire te viktimes, ne kete rast te kesaj 15 vjeqares, me qellim qe te mos pesoj me shume malltretime nga ky Kreteni, po jap nje pergjigje, qe kam marr nga gjinokolog te ndryshem.

Tek disa femra (te virgjera), per shkak te konstruktit specifik te cipezes vaginale, ka mundesi qe edhe pas mardhenjes (se pare apo te dyte), te mos prishet/shkeputet cipeza dhe keshtu te mos kete edhe gjakosje. 

D.m.th ndodhin  shpesh te kete keso rastesh, dhe nuk duhet te paragjykohet dhe akuzohet per gjera ta paqena kundrejt ketyre femrave.

Kurse per kete kretenin, lus qe ta rrespektoj moshen e saj dhe te mos e malltretoj me tej...


Ps: Aman gabriel, dallom prej hapesit te temes se me bere horre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

Aman Fisnik shoh qe po e akuzon kete djaloshin po se kuptoj pse ? Po a nuk e kupton qe ky djali ne forum nuk po e shti me zor ate vajzen per te ber sex pra me vetdeshire e ben kete gje partnerja e tij. Nese do te posedonin te dy nje qik moral atehere nuk do te fillonin ne kete moshe me prodhimin e femijeve pra nuk ke pse e mbron at e ta fajsosh kete. Ja ipi te dyve komplimete ja te dyve kritika.

Ndersa sa per temen te te them qe te mos frikesohesh per virgjerine e saj sepse ndodh ne disa raste qe mos te rrjedh gjak ne marrdhenien e pare por mund ta marresh me mend o djal se po e mundove dhe pak me qellim qe ti rrjedh asaj gjak do e besh per spital pra te keshilloj qe ta marresh qete kete pune. Nuk behet ashtu si mendon ti.

----------


## Ermir15

Per mua ishte experienca e pare me nje vajz te virgjer (virgjine) , dhe nuk kam pare ndoni ndryshim me vajz jo virgjine vetem qe vajza kishte dhimbje por isha i brengosur per gjakin per ate arsye pyta dhe isha i dyshimt me vajzen time .

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ju kisha lut moderatorve ta shlyjn ket tem se kerkush nuk me dha ndoni ndihm vetem jan ketu te intrigohen *une prita nje pergjigje te ndoni mjeku ....  * 
> E saj per gangsta nuk kom nevoj mu shit se as kom qit foto timen as asgjee e skom nevoj



lol nese do nje pergjigje specifikisht nga mjeku, dergohe vajzen "tende" tek mjeku ta kontrolloj, ne te njejten kohe ta shikoj nese ka marr nje semundje nga ty  :perqeshje: ...dhe jo te gjithe po talleshin apo te kritikuan, disa te dhan pergjigje serjoze dhe te sakta, ske nevoj ti dish keto gjera nga mjeku, edukohu me mire para se te merresh me marrdhenie seksuale

----------


## teta

Eshte e mundur dicka e till si e pershkruan ermiri,dhe ne mjekesi njihet si himen elastik.Himeni paraqet nje cip te holle qe e mbyll hyrjen ne vagin,dhe ne qender te kesaj cipe eshte nje e hapje ovale qe mundeson  largimin e menstruacioneve nga uterusi nepermes vagines dhe daljen jasht.
Ka raste kur nuk eshte vetem nje hapje centrale,por ka disa hapje te vogla neper himen.
Nganjehere ndodh qe e cara ovale te jete shum elastike,pra femra te ket maradhenje por te mos pelcet cipa,kjo don te thot se ajo edhe pse ka maradhenje ,himeni eshte intakt.
Sikurse ka shum shum raste qe edhe pse pelcet cipa e himenit gjat aktit te par seksual,te mos ket as nje pike gjak.

KJo edhe pse ne shikim te pare nuk duket dicka serioze,ta dini se eshte nje nder rastet me te shpeshta te medicines ligjore,dhe kush e di sa femra jane ndar nga partneret vetem nga kjo"vogelsire" qe nuk  e kan vertetuar shkakun.

Pra ermiri eshte e mundeshme,edhe pse ne boten e civilizuar kjo nuk qon peshe.

ps.ja disa type te hymenit
http://img2.vpx.pl/up/20090414/tipos_de_himen.jpg

----------


## teper_modest

Ermir edhe une do te mundohem te te ndihmoj nga experienca ime.Menyra me thjesht per te pare nese vajza eshte ende virgjine beje me ane te shiqimit fizik nese vajza lejon duhet te kesh qasje ne vaginen e saje duke e hapur me duar dhe shiqo nese himeni (cipeza) eshte ende e padamtuar dmth hyrja eshte e rrumbullaket nuk ka te qara atehere me siguri se behet fjala per himenin elastik.Po nese himeni eshte i damtuar prap nuk do te thot se ajo ka pasur mardhenje me dike tjeter por duhet biseduar me vajzen ne menyre te sinqerte qe te zbulosh te verteten dhe nese do qe ajo te jete shoku i yt i jetes duhesh ta pastrosh ate dileme ne koken tande qe tani dhe kurr per asnji qmim mos u fut ne martese nese nuk e ke mendjen te qete. Dhe mendimi im tjeter eshte se ti ne rend te pare nuk eshte dashur te kesh mardhenje me nji cajze te mitur sepse do te kete pasoja ne jeten e saje me vone.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ermir edhe une do te mundohem te te ndihmoj nga experienca ime.Menyra me thjesht per te pare nese vajza eshte ende virgjine beje me ane te shiqimit fizik nese vajza lejon duhet te kesh qasje ne vaginen e saje duke e hapur me duar dhe shiqo nese himeni (cipeza) eshte ende e padamtuar dmth hyrja eshte e rrumbullaket nuk ka te qara atehere me siguri se behet fjala per himenin elastik.Po nese himeni eshte i damtuar prap nuk do te thot se ajo ka pasur mardhenje me dike tjeter por duhet biseduar me vajzen ne menyre te sinqerte qe te zbulosh te verteten dhe nese do qe ajo te jete shoku i yt i jetes duhesh ta pastrosh ate dileme ne koken tande qe tani dhe kurr per asnji qmim mos u fut ne martese nese nuk e ke mendjen te qete. Dhe mendimi im tjeter eshte se ti ne rend te pare nuk eshte dashur te kesh mardhenje me nji cajze te mitur sepse do te kete pasoja ne jeten e saje me vone.


Po plako,dhe po pati vështirësi në vrojtimin e tunelit Rrëshen-Kalimash për shkak të ndriçimit të mari një gozhdë dhe ta fusi brënda që të provojë po nqs ngec të tullë ishte e virgjër. Kanë kaluar dy vjet ,dhe kjo eksperienca jote si çarës nuk hyn në punë.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Per mua ishte experienca e pare me nje vajz te virgjer (virgjine) , dhe nuk kam pare ndoni ndryshim me vajz jo virgjine vetem qe vajza kishte dhimbje por isha i brengosur per gjakin per ate arsye pyta dhe isha i dyshimt me vajzen time .


po qe se ishte eksperienca jote e pare me nje vajze te virgjer, atehere duhet ta kesh te lehte te dallosh nje te virgjer nga jo te virgjrat...nese te duket njesoj si te tjerat, probably she is not a virgin lol

----------


## teta

> Ermir edhe une do te mundohem te te ndihmoj nga experienca ime.Menyra me thjesht per te pare nese vajza eshte ende virgjine beje me ane te shiqimit fizik nese vajza lejon duhet te kesh qasje ne vaginen e saje duke e hapur me duar dhe shiqo nese himeni (cipeza) eshte ende e padamtuar dmth hyrja eshte e rrumbullaket nuk ka te qara atehere me siguri se behet fjala per himenin elastik.Po nese himeni eshte i damtuar prap nuk do te thot se ajo ka pasur mardhenje me dike tjeter por duhet biseduar me vajzen ne menyre te sinqerte qe te zbulosh te verteten dhe nese do qe ajo te jete shoku i yt i jetes duhesh ta pastrosh ate dileme ne koken tande qe tani dhe kurr per asnji qmim mos u fut ne martese nese nuk e ke mendjen te qete. Dhe mendimi im tjeter eshte se ti ne rend te pare nuk eshte dashur te kesh mardhenje me nji cajze te mitur sepse do te kete pasoja ne jeten e saje me vone.


o zot sa qesha me kete "gjinekologun"
po dal i cik,pastaja ju tregon teta se si  i behet kesaj pune,dheee se si ketij gjinekologut mund te ja hudh vajza po deshi edhe po te hyje me gjith koke aty mbrenda ne inspektim...hahhhahah o zot,qesha shum beka inspektim ky  hahaha

----------


## hot_prinz

Tete tregoju kalamojve, se te virgjerat dallohen ne bebzen e syrit, e jo me inspektime neper kanalizime..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## teta

[QUOTE=teta;2495595]Eshte e mundur dicka e till si e pershkruan ermiri,dhe ne mjekesi njihet si himen elastik.Himeni paraqet nje cip te holle qe e mbyll hyrjen ne vagin,dhe ne qender te kesaj cipe eshte nje e hapje ovale qe mundeson  largimin e menstruacioneve nga uterusi nepermes vagines dhe daljen jasht.
Ka raste kur nuk eshte vetem nje hapje centrale,por ka disa hapje te vogla neper himen.
Nganjehere ndodh qe e cara ovale te jete shum elastike,pra femra te ket maradhenje por te mos pelcet cipa,kjo don te thot se ajo edhe pse ka maradhenje ,himeni eshte intakt.
Sikurse ka shum shum raste qe edhe pse pelcet cipa e himenit gjat aktit te par seksual,te mos ket as nje pike gjak.

KJo edhe pse ne shikim te pare nuk duket dicka serioze,ta dini se eshte nje nder rastet me te shpeshta te medicines ligjore,dhe kush e di sa femra jane ndar nga partneret vetem nga kjo"vogelsire" qe nuk  e kan vertetuar shkakun.

Pra ermiri eshte e mundeshme,edhe pse ne boten e civilizuar kjo nuk qon peshe.


e paskam dhene nje mendim per himenin elastik njehere moti
tani me mbeti vetem ti kthej pergjegjje ketij gjinekologut tone dhe ti beje te fala nga vajzat,dhe ti them se ka dal nje metod nqe ta zbukuron hyrjen e vagines aq bukur,edhe po te kesh bere sex miljona here,behet i cik nje intervenc e vockel dhe kthehet virgjeria ne cast,dhe po te duash gjakderdh edhe nje 1l gjak , :arushi: ..dhe inseptoje ti sa te duash,maskohet edhe kjo pune.kshuuu qe mbetet te mbeshtetesh ne besimin ne njeriun qe ke perball,see po ti ket edhe 1000 himen,po ta ket mendjen me e lujt e luan edhe ne syrin tende,po mos ta kete nuk e bene se nuk don!

ps,bebzen e syrit,hot priz???!!! me ka ikur gje? mua seksologes..ma thuaj please,,,po u hap 1/3 e bezbzes je virgjin,pooor po u hap e gjith bebza je ne cop lavire tiiiiii...kshu?!

----------


## OO7

> ..... ajo betohet qe ska pas marvinie as me ni djal ajo thote qe po ka dhimbje por virgjiniteti nuk esht duke u humbur .....


Sa i beso femrave dhe ti mor burr i dheut, po me te dal ndonje gjyshe e me tu betu se eshte e virgjer do e besoje? Ndersa mqs ajo thot se nuk eshte duke u humb virgjiria akoma edhe pse ti ben sex me ate, atehere je me fat qe sa her ben sex ben me nje femer te virgjer  :perqeshje:  ( do hysh ne rekordet gines po vazhdove me kte femer, per nr e kontakteve sexuale me virgjeresha)

----------


## hot_prinz

[QUOTE=teta;3171023]


> ...
> 
> ps,bebzen e syrit,hot priz???!!! me ka ikur gje? mua seksologes..ma thuaj please,,,po u hap 1/3 e bezbzes je virgjin,pooor po u hap e gjith bebza je ne cop lavire tiiiiii...kshu?!




Oh Tete, mos me thuaj, dhe me kete quan edhe veten seksologe?  :pa dhembe: 

eshte e kunderta, viregjereshes mjafton vetem me marr hov pa e prekur fare i zgjerohen bebezat.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## teta

hahahahahah

si duket nuk paske takuar nojhere virgjeresh ti  prinzi
sa me kujtohet dhe sa kam ndegjuar virgjereshat se si jane te shtrenguara dhe po u more hov,aaa bllokohen ne vend,shendrohen ne fortifikat,
kshuuu qe e vetmja menyre eshte urte e bute

----------


## hot_prinz

> hahahahahah
> 
> si duket nuk paske takuar nojhere virgjeresh ti  prinzi
> sa me kujtohet dhe sa kam ndegjuar virgjereshat se si jane te shtrenguara dhe po u more hov,aaa bllokohen ne vend,shendrohen ne fortifikat,
> kshuuu qe e vetmja menyre eshte urte e bute




Tete mos mi ngaterro gjonat,

une e thashe se si duhet me e dallu, e jo si duhet me vepru.  :pa dhembe: 
Tete, me marre hov mire, u dalin bebezat gjithave, pa dallim.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## goldian

o cuna po ne meshkujt kemi dhembje kur e humbim virgjerine 
sa frike kam ta bej per here te pare

----------


## loneeagle

> o cuna po ne meshkujt kemi dhembje kur e humbim virgjerine 
> sa frike kam ta bej per here te pare


aahahahah. Hap temen tende per ket problem. Per hapesin e temes sex 20-30 minuta??????

----------


## Station

> Per hapesin e temes sex 20-30 minuta??????


Po po po....20 - 30 minuta shtoi kësaj që janë 18 dhe 15 vjeçar dhe e "vërteta" bëhet absolute. :pa dhembe:

----------

